# A200 bricked



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

i tried to flash cm9 on my a200 and now im stuck at boot splash... nandroid is having md5 mismatch help would be appreciated !!


----------



## xsLoWeDx (Apr 23, 2012)

fixed it with a little fastboot love


----------

